# Generic host process for win32 services has encountered a problem and needs to close



## thegameplaysk

Dear Tech Support Guys,

lately I have been getting this error message when I use internet for about half an hour:
"_Generic host process for win32 services has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience._"

It gives me 2 options:

_Send: I cant send it to microsoft, because my windows xp is not legally acuaired (i lost my install cd from the old one 5 years ago XD). I will buy windows 7 when i buy new pc next year on march.
_
_Dont Send: when i click dont send my internet starts to act strange. (sometimes it stops for 5 seconds or even 20).
_
*Any Idea what should i do?*

*Xp- service pack 3
Intel Core 2 Duo Cpu E7300- 2,66GHz
2Gb RAM
Ati Radeon 4670.*

Hijacthis:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 14:30:51, on 14.8.2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgchsvx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgam.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgnsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\program files\steam\steam.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Paradox\Local Settings\Data aplikací\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Paradox\Local Settings\Data aplikací\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Paradox\Local Settings\Data aplikací\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Paradox\Local Settings\Data aplikací\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Paradox\Local Settings\Data aplikací\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Paradox\Local Settings\Data aplikací\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Paradox\Local Settings\Data aplikací\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Paradox\Local Settings\Data aplikací\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Paradox\Local Settings\Data aplikací\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ghgabhipcejejjmhhchfonmamedcbeod\5.3.0.0\plugin\ClickClean.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Paradox\Local Settings\Data aplikací\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Paradox\Local Settings\Data aplikací\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 174.142.24.203:3128
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Odkazy
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG9_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "c:\program files\steam\steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKLM\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [Policies] C:\WINDOWS\system32\install\doubleclick.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [Policies] C:\WINDOWS\system32\install\doubleclick.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - S-1-5-18 Startup: HDDlife.lnk = C:\Program Files\BinarySense\HDDlife 3\HDDlifePro.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - S-1-5-18 Startup: svchost.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - .DEFAULT Startup: HDDlife.lnk = C:\Program Files\BinarySense\HDDlife 3\HDDlifePro.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT Startup: svchost.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: HDDlife.lnk = C:\Program Files\BinarySense\HDDlife 3\HDDlifePro.exe
O4 - Startup: svchost.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0D6709DD-4ED8-40CA-B459-2757AEEF7BEE} (Dldrv2 Control) - http://download.gigabyte.com.tw/object/Dldrv.ocx
O16 - DPF: {784797A8-342D-4072-9486-03C8D0F2F0A1} (Battlefield Heroes Updater) - https://www.battlefieldheroes.com/static/updater/BFHUpdater_4.0.53.0.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - avgrsstx.dll (file missing)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Proces mezipaměti kategorií součástí - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Deskscapes - {EC654325-1273-C2A9-2B7C-45D29BCE68FB} - (no file)
O23 - Service: 1271272421 (.1271272421) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\1271272421\Paradox1271272421L.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avg9wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Dragon Age: Prameny - aktualizace obsahu (DAUpdaterSvc) - BioWare - D:\Games\Dragon Age\bin_ship\DAUpdaterSvc.Service.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Diskeeper Corporation - C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: SwitchBoard - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe

--
End of file - 9081 bytes

------------------------------------------------------
Thanks in advance


----------



## thegameplaysk

"...it may take a day or two before a qualified volunteer is able to respond to your issue."
Well since its almost a week now since i posted it.. can someone help me or not?
I want clear yes or no.

Thanks in advance


----------

